# Cooling fan troubles



## dayle (May 22, 2009)

My wife was having trouble with her cooling fan on her 450 Sportsman. I finally figured out that is was the cooling fan was burnt up. I replaced the cooling fan with one from autozone but it has only lasted maybe three riding trips. Now it is running very slugishly. Any one have any idea on what I need to look for a replacement fan that will last a bit longer.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Search further down here there was recently a post with part numbers. Cheap fan upgrade. Someone else chime in if you have read this one.10 blade. I will try to find it...


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok, Proform fan part#67010... 10 inch, is said to pull much more air than,stock and a good fit. About $45. On line, I may get one for my bike as well. They all run hot.


----------

